# Tropica plant growth system 60



## JonandJo

*Initial thoughts*
It's cheap, the box feels empty and it is only useful for upto a 60litre tank. 

On further inspection and reading it seemed straightforward and easy to use. 

*Contents*


Canister of CO2 ( feels empty but be assured it will last a month on 60ltr tank)
Rubber tube.
One way valve. 
Plastic chamber (4 suckers and a plastic cap on top)
Instruction manual

The instruction manual for putting together the system is very basic, which is because the system is easy to put together. The only problem was it doesn't really explain which way the one way valve goes (in this case the arrow points towards the plastic chamber). 

The filling of the chamber is straightforward press the nozzle and fill to level suggested by chart. Me being me decided to put less in taking in mind plants expel CO2 at night I didn't want there to be to much CO2 in chamber that it releases at night. First day everything went fine, what looked like a small amount of CO2 remained in the chamber. So on day two I only filled it by half again. Next day more looked like more CO2 remaining in the chamber. I started thinking it wasn't working properly and didn't understand why. The instructions suggest taking the silicone stopper out each week. I'm guessing in hind sight that there is another chemical reaction going on other than the CO2 being absorbed by the water. This would explain why the chamber doesn't empty. 

I have now started filling the chamber to its maximum each day and at the end of each week releasing the valve. 

All in all it is a simple to use starter system, instructions vague at times, limited in its use and cheap. 

Personally for a first time user with a small tank you can't go wrong.


----------



## Chesh

Thanks for the review, Jon (or Jo)! Happy to hear it's working out for you!


----------

